
Show HN: Create reusable comparison matrices for your website without coding - vincent_beau
https://www.archyn.com
======
vincent_beau
Hello HN,

Founder and main developer here: AMA, suggestions and critics are welcome.

Archyn allows to build comparison matrices were any change on an Element is
seamlessly cascaded everywhere without hassle.

For the record, all the examples you see in the landing page where built using
this generator.

Basically to make your own Matrix you'll need to:

\- Declare the Elements you'd like to compare and the Groups to which they
belong to,

\- Create Qualifers and Affinities to link them (Element A "connects to"
Element B),

\- Create a Matrix and select which Elements or Groups you want to compare,

\- If necessary publish your Matrix and copy/paste its proposed code to your
website,

\- Voilà!

Once done, your Matrix becomes live: any change to its Elements or Affinities
will be cascaded down to it automatically.

Some sample data is already loaded when you sign-up so that you can play
around to give you an idea about the concept.

Do yourself a favour and take some time to get accustomed to the concept of
Archyn through our Free plan, it's unlimited in time with no demand for
payment details. Also some sample data is already loaded when you sign-up so
that you can play around and create a simple Matrix right away.

Also with any paid version you get the possibility to publicize your matrices
so that you can embed them in your own website as well as an access to the
JSON API for more complex scenarios.

